# Sexy no Jutsu pics of other characters



## Velessa (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone have any drawings of what Sexy no Jutsu would look like if done by other chracters(particularly Neji and Ino)


----------



## Splyte (Aug 22, 2006)

sasuke and kakashi. the pics are from narutimate hero on ps2


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't remember where these are from, they're not mine, but here you go. If it happens to be one of the NF members work, let me know and I will edit my post.


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2006)

damn!!!!!those are sexy, specially the neji one-tebayo
the second neji one i mean


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 23, 2006)

Man, just when I thought things couldn't get weirder .


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 23, 2006)

Schecter said:
			
		

> damn!!!!!those are sexy, specially the neji one-tebayo
> the second neji one i mean



HHAHA! You just like the women with the big boobs, don't you, schecter?


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Aug 23, 2006)

thank u for making this tread *check is there a thread like this in konoha bathhouse*


----------



## Ysera (Aug 23, 2006)

Chouji's so cute!!


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 23, 2006)

I liked Neji-chan. I thought she had such a cute pissed off look.


----------



## az0r (Aug 23, 2006)

lol dam there freaky the neji one is scary!


----------



## Mysterio86 (Aug 23, 2006)

The Lee one just freaks me out.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Aug 23, 2006)

Mysterio86 said:
			
		

> The Lee one just freaks me out.



Me too


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (Aug 23, 2006)

hopefully we get more pic i rember seeing some round the forum and like the grils do the justu to sakura looks all right anko could be transformed to a guy that would be funny
 i cant wait to see narutos super preverted justu i hope they actuly do it not just say it


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Aug 23, 2006)

Lol, that was a good laugh, but all things considered, they all looked acurate to me from what i see


----------



## Ysera (Aug 23, 2006)

I think Gaara would make a beautiful young lady.. Does anyone have more pictures of him... I mean her...


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 23, 2006)

Neji....


----------



## Idun (Aug 23, 2006)

here are some ;D

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sara (Aug 23, 2006)

*laughs at all the pictures* ARF ARF! *cricket noises* *drops her gun and walks away*


----------



## Leo (Aug 23, 2006)

lol Gaara looks like a show girl


----------



## Zabuza_TheHidden (Aug 23, 2006)

heh heh  seems naruto enjoying himself but ı can't say the same thing for the others


----------



## Super_naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

I looked at the pics and i just got a tingling sensation .......


----------



## the_ilest (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL WOW WOW LOL


----------



## Leo (Aug 23, 2006)

Super_naruto said:
			
		

> I looked at the pics and i just got a tingling sensation .......





wow...why does that sound so very wrong...


----------



## Super_naruto (Aug 23, 2006)

lol it was a little wrong wasnt it....sry to all lol


----------



## Suzie (Aug 23, 2006)

The first Lee one was actually hot.  Better than the normal lee ><


----------



## Velessa (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 23, 2006)

Hope it helped.


----------



## Wintermute (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's a very well done one I came across a few days ago.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 23, 2006)

Wintermute said:
			
		

> Here's a very well done one I came across a few days ago.



That one was posted a couple back. But thanks.


----------



## Wintermute (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry, I missed that spoiler tag.


----------



## Darkmage8000 (Aug 23, 2006)

no offense but posting here is making me feel weird......no offense though


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 23, 2006)

Darkmage8000 said:
			
		

> no offense but posting here is making me feel weird......no offense though



Then why are you posting?


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 23, 2006)

damn, kaka-she is totally SMOKIN, esp. in the fanart version!


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Sannin!_ 










*Spoiler*: _Naruto!_


----------



## DMC (Aug 23, 2006)

Is Jiriaya...feeling himself up?


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 23, 2006)

DMC said:
			
		

> Is Jiriaya...feeling himself up?



Looks like it.  Are you really too surprised?


----------



## mawkishgurl_itachi (Aug 24, 2006)

Love the pics!


----------



## PsyBomb (Aug 24, 2006)

The Sannin one is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. It's all situational, but still.


----------



## naruto_rockstar (Aug 24, 2006)

hehehehhehehe yeah a neji pic would be hilarious! the only thing hed have to do is stuff his shirt and voila!!!!


----------



## laquaza (Aug 24, 2006)

I didn't expect that Oro looks so good as a woman.
What do you think, how much would Deidara's appearance change? XD I really would like to see the Akatsuki using Sexy no Jutsu...


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 24, 2006)

lmao kaksahi!! haha


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 24, 2006)

I have three more. Orochi is naked, but not really showing anything.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Itachi

*Spoiler*: __ 









And Kisame and Naruko

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dark Seige (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL... I love that Sannins part... I guess that Jiraiya would enjoy it.. and the one(Gaara and Lee) from Arryl posted... it suits Lee as he is..


----------



## Ysera (Aug 25, 2006)

Lol! I'm really having fun with this!!


----------



## Tiger_lili (Aug 25, 2006)

^ asdfkl;f sdasdf;klasdf


----------



## Ysera (Aug 25, 2006)

More!


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 25, 2006)

PsyBomb said:
			
		

> The Sannin one is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. It's all situational, but still.



I thought it was funny because Tsunade was all pissed that her boobs disappeared.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 25, 2006)

this pic just BLEW MY MIND


----------



## laquaza (Aug 25, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> I have three more. Orochi is naked, but not really showing anything.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'cant see Oro. I think you posted a wrong link.


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 25, 2006)

laquaza said:
			
		

> I'cant see Oro. I think you posted a wrong link.



Alrighty. I fixed that right here.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 25, 2006)

how do u get to the bathhouse


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Aug 25, 2006)

If you're 18 then go to your user CP and its under Group Memberships


----------



## Ysera (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the rep dragonfire! I'm actually quite proud of finding the Rock Lee one.. I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Red (Aug 25, 2006)

kakashi really is a copy nin  but he does it better....


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love this thread. I'm sure it has Jiraiya's seal of approval. 

        ... 
..... Aoba - Gaara - Kakashi - Naruto - Sasuke - and Ebisu


----------



## Idun (Aug 26, 2006)

Those little piccies are adorable ;D


----------



## Tsuuga (Aug 26, 2006)

Naruto is _such_ a slut.


----------



## Idun (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes he is ;D


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Aug 26, 2006)

I have some  

Sasuke
Sasuke again
Naruto and Sasuke
Itachi
Shino


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 26, 2006)

This thread delivers!


----------



## angelinoshi (Sep 6, 2006)

Ahahaha you made my day ^^


----------



## Sakura~Haruno (Sep 6, 2006)

Those were kool pics^^!


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW...let me see i think sasuke is the hotest OR NARUTO OR KAKASHI...darn i need help -___-


----------



## Baka-Bashi! (Sep 6, 2006)

O_o Oiroke no jutsu FTW


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Sep 6, 2006)

LOLOL!! The most crazy thread of all!!! Only Gaara's Sexy no Jutsu is a bit frightening... :amazed


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 6, 2006)

Lee's is the scariest to me


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 6, 2006)

LOLZ, great pics XD


----------



## KageMane (Sep 6, 2006)

That itachi pic is so awesome!! OMG AKATSUKI BIKINI!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Sep 6, 2006)

Hot Itachi Female!!!


----------



## Saintbeazt (Sep 6, 2006)

Cant believe im saying this but that Oro one is way hot, same with the realistic kakashi one  *gets a nosebleed*


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 6, 2006)

Naruto > Them All!

I think he looks the best, maybe its just because I like blondes with schoolgirl pig tails.


----------



## kakashisensai85 (Sep 6, 2006)

that neji looks like a brats doll lmao....


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 10, 2006)

From an H-doujin called Issues, though the pic is not hentai, promise.



Kakashi, Shikamaru, and Asuma.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 10, 2006)

lol man those are some good drawings...now excuse me i need to use the bathroom.


----------



## Neko (Sep 10, 2006)

I found these on a web site


----------



## Mansewerz (Sep 10, 2006)

lol, the sannin one is hilarious


----------



## ableach (Sep 11, 2006)

these are all very wierd and some how perverted.  we are looking at guys... but if they looked like girls... and they are cartoon charecters...hmmm  i feel low.  very low.


----------



## Serph (Sep 11, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> From an H-doujin called Issues, though the pic is not hentai, promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Kakashi, Shikamaru, and Asuma.



Ohh sweet necter.... definatly the best one yet


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 11, 2006)

Serph said:
			
		

> Ohh sweet necter.... definatly the best one yet



Though I think Asuma looks kinda.... butch.


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh dude, these are too funni! I luv the Sannin one. Its great!


----------



## BUBU!!! (Sep 11, 2006)

Waaaa  
MOREE!!!


----------



## laquaza (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah! You're right! I think Deidara's Sexy no Jutsu would look a lot like Ino.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2006)

I love this thread. <3


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 12, 2006)

We need more SnJ love...

It's not fanart... but I could post pics of people in SnJ cosplay...


----------



## Ysera (Sep 12, 2006)

I like this pic.. Not particularly sexy but the art is good..



You just gotta love Oro in a miniskirt..


----------



## jariroth (Sep 12, 2006)

I think seruluanma's sig owns them all...


			
				seraluanma said:
			
		

> __________________


Just kidding though... XD


----------



## Raevyn (Sep 13, 2006)

I did a Temary SnJ a while ago. The pic's a bit big, there are some anatomical errors, and there's no BG, but I'm proud of it :3


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Temari doesn't need SnJ   She's damn sexy on her own.


Besides, for girls, it's usually called HnJ, or Hunky no Jutsu.


----------



## Raevyn (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> Temari doesn't need SnJ   She's damn sexy on her own.
> 
> 
> Besides, for girls, it's usually called HnJ, or Hunky no Jutsu.


I agree, but I was bored 

I didn't know it was Hunky no Jutsu ^^; I called it Handsome no Jutsu on my DeviantArt account XD


----------



## Tifaeria (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the very first third picture mainly because of the girl Lee. She's so cuuute~!


----------



## crumbofkonoha (Sep 15, 2006)

Shino seems to make a pretty cool looking girl. The big one was kind of random, but in the smaller ones he always looked kind of femme fatale, with the punky hairdo and death shades.


----------



## Ysera (Sep 15, 2006)

Hunky no Jutsu huh.. LOL.. Never heard that before..


----------



## laquaza (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## shadownaruto22 (Sep 30, 2006)

They are all cool, some HOT and SEXY, i want more!!!


----------



## pAuL- (Sep 30, 2006)

the pics are really awesome!

i enjoyed the kaka pix


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2006)

I can offer you my own art of orochimarA/orohime (whatever the name can be ... i drew it some time ago)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Traveler (Sep 30, 2006)

The first Lee in sexy no justu was cute.


----------



## Dao (Sep 30, 2006)

kiba looks cool XDDD I still have to say the blonde chick naruko is still the best MUAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA *chokes* X__x


----------



## Kayo (Sep 30, 2006)

Sasuke as a chick=Hot


----------



## Lochen (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok, this thread is pretty damn funny lol. Lee as a chick = rofl


----------



## Shuu (Sep 30, 2006)

Lol. Some of those pictures are F-U-N-K-Y.


----------



## Kaien (Sep 30, 2006)

She-kamaru is so god damn fine, hope kishimito'll make him use oiroke no jutsu in at least one episode...


----------



## Shuu (Sep 30, 2006)

If I was a guy I would be all over the Kakashi in that picture.


----------



## Comatoes (Oct 1, 2006)

Whipped this up double-quick cause this thread inspired me lol.

OOH, KIBA.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2006)

wow that last one of asuma is kinda like a half orc....


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 3, 2006)

I find Lee somehow scary in his sexy no Jutsu O_O


----------



## SinnisterSinner (Oct 6, 2006)

i love sexy no jutsu!!!!!!!


----------



## damnhippy99 (Oct 6, 2006)

hey here is one that I came across of Garaa, its not really the sexy-no-justu so much a pic of what Gara would look like as a chick, its a great Pic though


----------



## Aki no Yoru (Oct 6, 2006)

ahahaha XD

I like Gaara's and Lee's.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 6, 2006)

Arryll said:
			
		

> here are some ;D
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I liked the Gaara pic, she looks great, if I didn't know better, I would date her.


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 6, 2006)

Comatoes said:
			
		

> Whipped this up double-quick cause this thread inspired me lol.
> 
> OOH, KIBA.


Wow... Real nice. I like it.


----------



## sj2k (Nov 9, 2006)

I have to say, very amusing thread, but Shino as a chick with glasses is probly my fav.


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Apr 2, 2007)

omg... thats... HILARIOUS!:rofl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2007)

What a bunch of ugly sluts.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 2, 2007)

Sasuke as Female:


----------



## Godeiche (Apr 10, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Sasuke as Female:



QFT!!!!!


My favorites have to be the "real-life" Kakashi one, along with some of Sasuke's.

It does feel kinda strange to have favorites, though.


----------



## ponchato (May 2, 2007)

Why is it called sexy _no_ jutsu?


----------



## Mintaka (May 2, 2007)

It's called orioke no jutsu.

Which translates roughly to sexy technique.


----------



## venomandme (May 2, 2007)

there some on deviantart

i remember seeing kisame, itachi, and someone else there


----------



## DremolitoX (May 2, 2007)

I found one


----------



## natwel (May 27, 2007)

seraluanma said:


> That one was posted a couple back. But thanks.



Actually it wasn't but it was the best one on here. 

Arryl I know the person who did that picture of the Chibi characters that keeps changing, It's from the poster called "These kids need help", did you get permission off the artist to put them pictures in your sig?


----------



## ~E~ (May 27, 2007)

lol this is too funny!!   Kakashi looks great as a female.


----------



## Frambuesa (May 27, 2007)

seraluanma said:


> I can't remember where these are from, they're not mine, but here you go. If it happens to be one of the NF members work, let me know and I will edit my post.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


ahahaha, excellent pictures !

chouji so cuteeeeee xDDDDD


----------



## pancake (May 28, 2007)

lOOKS NICE AND GOOD. GOOD JOB. ^^


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, just found one of Jiraiya . Quite the looker, eh?


----------



## Neko (Aug 4, 2007)

^ lol Jiraiya


----------



## Angelus-Mortis (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted, but I drew this after watching episode 53.


----------



## Jackal (Aug 5, 2007)

lool neji one has big lips


----------



## beeroy (Sep 26, 2007)

aww anymore?


----------



## Dragonessa (Sep 26, 2007)

I saw a particularly sexy one of Orochimaru...yes....Orochimaru:


It looks better when you view it full size


----------



## Genius23 (Sep 26, 2007)

lol this site is full perverts.... ..... i think im one of them cause i like the pics..the jiraya and oro is great


----------



## Yellow (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol. Shouldn't this be in the requests forum since he/she requested pics?


Well anyways, there's lots of nice stuff here and the member Neith did some nice ones.


----------



## Amekage (Sep 26, 2007)

seraluanma said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sakura looks the same


----------



## Yellow (Sep 26, 2007)

Amekage said:


> Sakura looks the same



Lol. That's because Sakura already looks manly so her sexy jutsu doesn't have to look different.


----------



## ordycitizen (Oct 9, 2007)

This is the thread of my dream 

Vellessaaaa


----------

